# LSD in 08 Altima SE coupe with vdc for racing



## Morningstar924 (Dec 31, 2016)

I have an 08 Altima SE 3.5 with vdc crap (all traction control etc. disabled) the car is stripped with a rebuilt engine and circle track roll cage. I was originally under the impression if they had the vdc package they also had a Helical LSD, which is not correct? Did any of the altimas have an LSD? I currently also have several racing 2006 Spec V Sentra's with lsd and I was wanting to know if these LSDs are compatible with my altima. Also to verify I did not have an LSD I popped the transaxles out and looked through the hole and the pin blocks the majority of my view. I cannot see all the way through, this means it's an open diff correct? So here's my problem, I need this car to either have an LSD or have the spider gears welded for a locked front diff. So what are my options for swapping in the LSD which is preferred. What cars can this come out of etc. Thank you very much.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I believe I found the answer to your questions in this thread:

Helical Limited Slip Differential AVAILABLE - Nissan Forums : Nissan Forum


----------

